# sorry guys



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No training thread for the upcoming week.
Should be back next week.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just so you know, I hit the Thanks button to say Thanks for letting us know, not to mean Like that there's no thread! I'll look forward to next week


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't edit it now for some reason, I should have said,
"should be back next week when everyone is allowed to participate".


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Amazing how this section gets shut down when posters start to share training information not popular to some. Certain members are allowed to hijack and disrupt threads and come looking for a fight. Those that have useful information get banned.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This section is not shut down. However, it is much appreciated by the staff when people give themselves time outs and breaks from the forum as needed rather than bickering.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

All current bannings are over. We will not discuss any issues related to warning/banning of any members and we ask that all discussions of such no longer continue. What we do wish to discuss is that anyone that wants to continue posting about hunting and field issues you all are free to do so. We do not care what side of the fence you sit on any issues and everyone is free to disagree with any point of view. All we ask that everyone just follow this simple request; "You may respectfully attack a member’s point of view but do not attack the member personally, or be excessively rude in your responses.'

Thanks to all in your consideration in this matter and hope everyone can enjoy posting about their hunting and field events with their Goldens.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

No training plans for Gunner this week still on injured reserve. Start back Monday with marks and more CC. Tighten up hold next week and collar fetch and more water marks.


----------

